# Kwame Brown - accused of sexual assault



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

Just heard on AM 570 - Good Times with Joe Grande, Matt "Money" Smith, and Wayne Cook:
Kwame Brown is being investigated for sexual assault that allegedly occurred at a hotel on Sunday evening. He also apparently missed practice today. No charges have been filed, it is just an investigation so far. Haven't found any pages online confirming this.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Same here, I heard it on AM570....

Please let this NOT be true...if it is...KWAME WHAT THE **edit** WERE YOU THINKING!?!?!?!?!?!?

Lakers image will forever be tarnished as the "LA RAPISTS"...Kwame's image will go downfill dramatically.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

are you ****ing kidding me...


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

Now I'm hearing that he was at practice.

Here's a link:

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=sports&id=4136876


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: Son of a *****!!! This is just what dont need!


----------



## Amplified (Oct 31, 2005)

no charges yet so let's not jump to any conclusions yet. Talk about Crappy timing though especially with Kwame's unstable mentality. At least he's got Kobe there to hopefully keep him focused since he's been through it.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I guarantee that Kwame is going to play like crap tonight. 

With Kwame's unstable mentality, this is going to really affect his play. 

Kwame = Noob.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Just when he was starting to play well too--here comes another obstacle to crash his self-confidence.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

man I really hope he gets through this
... he just started playin well... hopefully Kobe will help him out through this...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****er. What horrible timing. Can't you save the damn groupies for after the playoffs? This is the worst possible **** that could happen to use right now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2430733

*Lakers center being investigated in reported sexual assault*

<!-- end pagetitle -->*Associated Press*
National Basketball Association News Wire


LOS ANGELES - Police said Tuesday they are investigating whether Los Angeles Lakers center Kwame Brown was involved in a reported sexual assault.

"The assault is alleged to have occurred in the early morning hours of April 29," said Officer Jason Lee, a police spokesman.

The Lakers beat the Phoenix Suns in Game 3 of their NBA playoff series the night before.

The case is under investigation by the department's Robbery Homicide Division. Police have notified the district attorney's office of the investigation.

The Lakers were in Phoenix to play the Suns in Game 5 of their Western Conference playoff series Tuesday night. Lakers spokesman John Black said the 24-year-old Brown was with the team but wouldn't comment further.

A phone message was left with Brown's agent, Jeff Wernick. No further details were immediately available.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

This reeks of a set up by Suns owner Robert Sarver. Isn't it all too coincidental the timing of this thing? This is the same owner who paid some Phoenix newspapers to place the picture of Luke Walton's foot being out of bounds on the front page of the paper. Which, by the way, was irrelevant b/c Luke's foot was back in bounds when the jump ball was called. This guy is a little beeyotch! It's becoming more apparent why Brian Colangelo left the Suns for the Raptors, who sited his differences with Sarver as making hin unable to work with the Suns any longer. 

A weak attempt by a weak team to salvage themselves from completely crapping the bed.

What a joke.

Andrew Bynum is gonna come in and s**t on the Suns tonight! *******s!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> I guarantee that Kwame is going to play like crap tonight.
> 
> With Kwame's unstable mentality, this is going to really affect his play.
> 
> Kwame = Noob.


 technically this happend before out last game... im sure now that its out it might cause him to play crappy but the last game he really didnt show any signs that something was wrong


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Unbelievable. :whatever:


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Finally when he starts playing to his potential and...this. What an idiot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> This reeks of a set up by Suns owner Robert Sarver. Isn't it all too coincidental the timing of this thing? This is the same owner who paid some Phoenix newspapers to place the picture of Luke Walton's foot being out of bounds on the front page of the paper. Which, by the way, was irrelevant b/c Luke's foot was back in bounds when the jump ball was called. This guy is a little beeyotch! It's becoming more apparent why Brian Colangelo left the Suns for the Raptors, who sited his differences with Sarver as making hin unable to work with the Suns any longer.
> *******s!


And I thought Suns fans were paranoid.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's simply no way this is true. No one is dumb enough to screw this up by doing something like that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HuntDizzle said:


> This reeks of a set up by Suns owner Robert Sarver. Isn't it all too coincidental the timing of this thing? This is the same owner who paid some Phoenix newspapers to place the picture of Luke Walton's foot being out of bounds on the front page of the paper. Which, by the way, was irrelevant b/c Luke's foot was back in bounds when the jump ball was called. This guy is a little beeyotch! It's becoming more apparent why Brian Colangelo left the Suns for the Raptors, who sited his differences with Sarver as making hin unable to work with the Suns any longer.
> 
> A weak attempt by a weak team to salvage themselves from completely crapping the bed.
> 
> What a joke.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Is he playing tonight or not?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he is expected to... i doubt he will be much good


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dont know whats going to happen guys ....... My only prediction is that Lamar will take over.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*not funny*


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah man! Damn it. Sunday..what was he doing at the hotel anyway. Doesn't he have a home! Crap. Kwame should be smarter than that. Still innocent until proven guilty but it's hard when you put your dumb self in positions like that! Didn't he learn from Kobe? Phil needs to whip him and tell his boys not to go to the HOTEl with girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy I'm gonna hear this at work tomorrow. There are a bunch of Laker Haters here in Minneapolis.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well hey, you gotta get yours you know. when you're playing in the nba, there isn't a whole lot of time to socializing and find a girl... so maybe he just wanted some sex, and she wanted to take advantage of him.

or maybe he did sexually assault her.. i couldn't understand why he'd do that, but then again im not him.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

1st Impressions: devastating - things were just going too good. athletes do get targeted. some evil women out there. we knew he had blow up potential.

2nd Impressions: if he did something really bad he'd be in a jail cell right now (you or I may be anyway). Who loses he said / she said rape cases other than Mike Tyson? Probably ends in a payoff. We can beat Phoenix without him but we need him going forward.

3rd Impressions: Oh wait, he'll be out on bail in the worst case. May help him focus on his game as it did Kobe on certain occasions. May not distract the team much. Won't get a fraction of the media play that Kobe's case did. Playoffs will be over before the first hearing.

I'm over it...can't see how it causes "much" of a team problem...at least he didn't sprain his ankle or something.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> well hey, you gotta get yours you know. when you're playing in the nba, there isn't a whole lot of time to socializing and find a girl... so maybe he just wanted some sex, and she wanted to take advantage of him.
> 
> or maybe he did sexually assault her.. i couldn't understand why he'd do that, but then again im not him.


hey, i know guys are guys and pigs at times..well most times. but even though we wanted some he needs to be smart about it. but then again this is kwame brown. these mult-millionare dudes can't just sleep around and think it's all good. some girls are evil and only want to $$$$! i am a girl and believe me i've heard plenty of girls plot. not saying that they would go through with it but these athletes need to watch out. is it truely worth it! what a shame. and we are playing so well.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wait Guys.. Kwame might have involved in this. But He is not Kobe to get much attention. This case will be closed soon. Kwame is playing well so far in Game 4


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

have you people ever heard of the presumption of innocence?!!? A couple of you in this thread are ready to convict the guy. sheesh.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

laker girl said:


> hey, i know guys are guys and pigs at times..well most times. but even though we wanted some he needs to be smart about it. but then again this is kwame brown. these mult-millionare dudes can't just sleep around and think it's all good. some girls are evil and only want to $$$$! i am a girl and believe me i've heard plenty of girls plot. not saying that they would go through with it but these athletes need to watch out. is it truely worth it! what a shame. and we are playing so well.


you're not a man, you dont know how bad it is when you're not getting it :jam: 
it's hard to explain, but it seems like kwame is a quiet guy... who doesn't know how to work his way with girls. i know for guys, when we feel awkward like that, i guess taking an attractive girl who throws herself at you is a bit too hard to resist. so imo he's a quiet guy + he doesnt have much time durikng the regular season + playoffs to meet women, he has to get it somehow.

btw, how do you suggest kwame be smart about it btw?


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

afobisme said:


> you're not a man, you dont know how bad it is when you're not getting it :jam:
> it's hard to explain, but it seems like kwame is a quiet guy... who doesn't know how to work his way with girls. i know for guys, when we feel awkward like that, i guess taking an attractive girl who throws herself at you is a bit too hard to resist. so imo he's a quiet guy + he doesnt have much time durikng the regular season + playoffs to meet women, he has to get it somehow.
> 
> btw, how do you suggest kwame be smart about it btw?


are you trying to get me to tell you secrets..haha. at least wait until after the playoffs. i'm sure he's getting sum somewhere. they are nba players and they can get it anytime anywhere. yes kwame is a pretty quiet guy that's what makes it weird. who knows. no, they won't blow this one up like the kobe bryant case because kwame is not huge like kobe. but if they find a way to bust this out they'd better bust all the duke players just as much. they are trying to keep that on the downlow it seems. hm wonder why? ! whatever.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

laker girl said:


> are you trying to get me to tell you secrets..haha. at least wait until after the playoffs. i'm sure he's getting sum somewhere. they are nba players and they can get it anytime anywhere. yes kwame is a pretty quiet guy that's what makes it weird. who knows. no, they won't blow this one up like the kobe bryant case because kwame is not huge like kobe. but if they find a way to bust this out they'd better bust all the duke players just as much. they are trying to keep that on the downlow it seems. hm wonder why? ! whatever.


sometimes you just *need* it to keep your mind clear. it's like letting out the devil.. maybe he wanted to just be focused for the game :biggrin: 

and no im not talking about my secrets... or am i :angel:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

looks like Kobe has been rubbing off on Kwame.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kyle said:


> looks like Kobe has been rubbing off on Kwame.


wow. how original. bravo. :clap:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> wow. how original. bravo. :clap:


lol? have a sense of humor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kyle said:


> lol? have a sense of humor.


 If it was funny, he would laugh. I'm not sure how poking fun at rape allegations is even remotely funny.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

i guess I have a cynical sense of humor. regardless it was pretty innocent and besides that bryant was cleared of all charges.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

If Kobe was really rubbing off on Kwame, he wouldn't have to seek sex elsewhere.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame
"I want to assure everyone that I am completely innocent of any wrongdoing and look forward to the truth coming out when this matter is fully investigated"


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> If Kobe was really rubbing off on Kwame, he wouldn't have to seek sex elsewhere.


No you didn't say that!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

As if there weren't enough Los Angeles Raper jokes...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Police: Kwame Brown Not Yet Interviewed in Sex Assault Investigation*

May 3, 3:36 PM (ET) 

By JOHN NADEL

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Police said Kwame Brown has not yet been interviewed about allegations that the Lakers center was involved in a sexual assault.

Brown denied any wrongdoing in a statement released shortly before starting in the Lakers' Game 5 playoff loss to the Suns on Tuesday night in Phoenix.

The Lakers returned to Los Angeles and were practicing there Wednesday. Police spokeswoman April Harding said Brown has not been approached by investigators and declined to release any details of the allegation.

"This investigation is definitely in its preliminary stages," she said.

Police said Tuesday that they were investigating a report of a sexual assault from early Saturday, hours after Los Angeles beat Phoenix in Game 3 of their NBA playoff series.

Police did not say when the report was filed or by whom. No charges have been filed, and Brown declared his innocence in a statement issued through the team office Tuesday night.

"I want to assure everyone that I am completely innocent of any wrongdoing and look forward to the truth coming out when this matter is fully investigated," he said. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/05032006/v2989.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

No update?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kyle said:


> looks like Kobe has been rubbing off on Kwame.


Now thats funny. I appreciate the humor.


----------

